# another tank in my plans 55+



## Forestfish (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi everyone, I am definitely hooked and become an addict with my 10 gal my friend gave me. Was two weeks later I added a 36gal bowfront and after much help from you all it's about ready for fish. So in the the past couple weeks I have been picking up a few great deals on equipment to set up a 55gal . I would really like another bowfront and it looks like those are 72 gal......problem is I can't find one anywhere to look at so I've been playing with the idea of a 75. See I am a bit unmanageable :shock: !! More to add but my break is over so in the mean time 55 or 75 pros and cons. I am a fine woodworker (hobby since I was 5) so I will be overbuilding my own stand.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Looks like you have a bad case of MTS lol.

Definitely a 75 over a 55 gallon. The extra depth (18" vs 12" in a 55) makes it easier to aquascape and also opens up more options to you as far as stock.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Forestfish (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm definitely leaning that way if I can't find the bowfront. Forgot to mention a also have a 29 in the garage .hehe


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

*MTS running wild!*

75 is ALOT better than 55. The extra space front to back ( depth) is what I really like about it. Its only about 20% larger, but it looks a lot bigger than the 55. I have a 75 set up now and another on the way from santa. I think its a perfevt size. And the 29 is a perfect size quarrantine ( or however you spell it) tank. Oh yeah... and your 10 gallon is great for experiments, like if you don't know how a rock or log will affect your water. I think 3tanks is absolute minimum . Till MTS starts acting up again...! 
Also a75 is a ton cheaper than a72 bowfront, and you get an extra 3 gallons
So... pros and cons? There's no pros for the55 and no cons for the75. Just kiddin' You'll make up your mind and decide what is right for you.


----------



## Forestfish (Nov 17, 2013)

Lol, no pros no cons ! The 72 bow seams hard to find and ridiculesly over priced and they ask for 35% of the cost of the tank for the cover. Might build the stand with the 29 under the 75 with doors on both sides. I plan to set up the 10g in the upcoming baby's room but was thinking about getting another. Why a 29 for a QT and whats the best way to set it up, plants and a few fish, plants and no fish, no plants no fish, substrate y/n ? Would like to get a better understanding of a QT setup and functions. I see a lot of you list them and mention them.


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

*quarantine*

I hope others will chime in because I'm no expert, but my Q tank is bare bottom and empty of plants, only two rocks propped together to form a small cave. I use mine for new fish to get used to my water conditions and so I cån observe for a few days,make sure fish is not diseased or infected by parasites/ fungus. Also usefull if a fish is being bullied, not eating...or to remove agressive fish till the new ones get settled in. Thank heaven I haven't had any disease, but also used to medicate fish instead of treating your whole big tank. In my very humble opinion , every fish keeper should have a qt. I like the 29 gal size for a qt because I trust it more than a 10 to be stable and if more than a couple fish are in quarantine, they have space to swim and stay out of eachothers faces.
-skylight


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

I have a 75 and a 72 and a 55 lol. So I'd say of all I LOVE LOVE LOVE my 72 but it was hard to find and much more expensive! Between the 55 and 75 I'd highly recommend the 75. Only reason I have a 55 is because the lack of width was needed to fit as a window between my kitchen and dining room on a ledge. The 75 is great because it's larger footprint is ideal for much more stocking plans. ( well actually I have 2 75s. One for fish and another for a dragon)

As for QT tanks they really are needed. Especially when you set up a community tank. If you are stocking you want to keep new fish in Qt for no less then 2 weeks to be sure they don't introduce disease to everyone else in your show tank. Treating them for illness in a QT tank is better because then you're not subjecting healthy fish to this stressor. Any fish showing sickness should be QTd . Or if you choose to raise fry of a fish that spawned you already have the tank. I keep 3 20g tanks( I think) and 2 10gs all for QT. Filters and heater for all of them but you don't need that many unless you do crazy stuff like I do lol. I only keep 1 20g all set up and ready to fill and seed with mature filter media right next to one of my tanks. Just fill it dechlor and plug everything into the timer strip and it's ready in minutes .


----------



## Forestfish (Nov 17, 2013)

Definitely going to put a QT tank on priority list. Really like the 72 but three bills for tank and lid only...... not sure that's a wise investment at the moment. I do have a little time to keep looking for a deal but I want to have ready before Royal pleco gets big.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

If you're looking at a 75, you might as well get a 90. Same footprint just taller, which is nice.

Just keep checking Craigslist - you have to be quick responding to get a good deal. May have to wait a while, especially if you are looking for a bow, but you should be able to pick up a 72 or 90 (with all the fixings) for $200-$250.



rsskylight04 said:


> I hope others will chime in because I'm no expert, but my Q tank is bare bottom and empty of plants, only two rocks propped together to form a small cave. I use mine for new fish to get used to my water conditions and so I cån observe for a few days,make sure fish is not diseased or infected by parasites/ fungus. Also usefull if a fish is being bullied, not eating...or to remove agressive fish till the new ones get settled in. Thank heaven I haven't had any disease, but also used to medicate fish instead of treating your whole big tank. In my very humble opinion , every fish keeper should have a qt. I like the 29 gal size for a qt because I trust it more than a 10 to be stable and if more than a couple fish are in quarantine, they have space to swim and stay out of eachothers faces.
> -skylight


My quarantine tanks are just badly decorated show tanks. They have substrate, decor, fake plants, backgrounds. It all helps the fish feel more secure. Fish stay in quarantine for at least a month. 

I agree, quarantine tanks are essential for long term success in the hobby, for all the reasons mentioned above, and then some. Everyone should have at least one.

I too like 29 as a QT, especially if you are going to keep fish of any size, or if you have to grow fish out before adding them to the show tank. 20 long is an excellent size too. 10 is a nice size for small fish and for treating a fish with meds - 3x cheaper than a 29 and more convenient since most are based on a per 10 gallons scale.

I use smaller QTs for a single school, but if I have multiple species being quarantined together, I put them in a larger tank. I quarantine fish together that are going into the same tank.

All new fish are given a heat treatment for ich while in quarantine - 88 degrees for 2 weeks. This ensures that the fish are not carrying the parasites, and that my tanks are kept free of it. Not that ich is difficult to treat or anything, but I like to be proactive with their quarantine time.


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

*little early still but...*

Have you thought about what you want to keep in your new tank yet? Decor? Plants? Gravl or sand?


----------



## Forestfish (Nov 17, 2013)

Every time I start to think about what I want to do with it I get myself spinning in circles. I would like to do some live planting, don't know much about it but I really like them and I like to learn. I'm thinking gravel . I'm leaning to a community. I love the idea of having multiple schools and a ton of different fish. I would change my 36 into...... I don't know , I want so many different things ! Spinning again !!! Not sure what to do with the 36 but I am leaning towards ciclids. Would have to go with dwarfs I'm sure . Back to big tank, schools and lots of colors. Like the variety of Tetras out there , but also like more colorful, busy,and oddball fish. Spinning again !!! Omg I'm so overwhelmed.


----------



## Forestfish (Nov 17, 2013)

I would also like to have at least 2 big fish. no idea what thought.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

If you want 2 "big fish"( we all define big differently ) then do the 90 like Jaycee said or bigger. You'll find after time the 75 isn't a "big tank" . It really fits more into the medium category. You'll want a tank that you don't have to upgrade eventually as the fish grows ( like I found the hard way >.< I couldn't help but by that cute little ornate bichir! But my 75 wouldn't house it forever !)


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Forestfish (Nov 17, 2013)

I just picked up a 75g tank only for $30 and a hand plainer . Couldn't pass up the deal !


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Congrats on the steal! :-D
Can't wait to see it all setup and lovely!!!


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

*2 big fish*

Yes we all define " big" differently. I have a dempsey and a convict that are my 2 big fish. The dempsey is about 6" and the convict about 5". To me, they qualify as really big fish, but compared to some of the fish I have seen onthis forum, they're really just minnows. 
These two cichlids share a 75 gall with 3 pictus catfish that are about 4.5 inches. While I am generally satisfied with the home that I provide for these fish, I will admit that there are times when I wish I had a bigger tank for them.


----------



## Forestfish (Nov 17, 2013)

Wow skylight , beautiful !! I'm going to say that for me a big fish would be up to 8". I really don't have a whole lot of room in my tiny home for a LG tank. I'm sure I will be pushing the limits with the little lady when she finds the 75g. Haven't given her the news yet =-O. I'm sure it will be ok after the shock settles down. I have cought her many times sitting down next to the tanks after work before she even gets her jacket off. Btt, I know that the Royal pleco will most likely be the biggest fish in there at 14" when he grows up and I really don't want to have a lot of big fish. I have visions of multiple schools and some singles. I do like the Tetras but it seems that a lot of them are very similar. I'm pretty sure I will turn the 36g into a dwarf size ciclid tank . Would like to see a nice variety in the community 75. I really get my head spinning still when I think about it.


----------



## DeboraBremner (Nov 27, 2013)

Didn't you mention in your other post you like the idea of Boesemani Rainbows? A school in your 75 would be beautiful!!


----------



## Forestfish (Nov 17, 2013)

Don't think that was me but I will check them out. Any idea where I can look at one?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Forestfish said:


> Any idea where I can look at one?


Have you tried the Internet?


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Whoa $30?!? Lucky bastard! Congrats on that steal! The 75 for one of my frilled dragons I just got was $134 :-/ . I kept looking on Craigslist but nobody would sell without the stand for cheaper( don't need a stand .. The don't fit a double stack of 75 s). Yes we all define big different lol.. My big fish is a 9inch little baby right now . Gonna be 2feet long !


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

My wife just paid 199.00 for a 75 gal. You got a heck of a deal my friend.


----------



## Forestfish (Nov 17, 2013)

I ordered silicone to reseal the 75g. It does hold water now but there's a few spots where it has been tore up some. I just want to be sure it doesn't leak EVER ! Since it is empty now I'd rather be pro active and reseal it now. FYI not all silicone that says 100% is safe for underwater long term use. Read labels thoroughly, I have read many and looked into MSDS for more detailed info. I found only clear at the LFS and they wanted $20 for a 10 oz tube ! I found black aquarium silicone at siliconedepot.com and got 3 tubes + shipping for $24.06. May start a new thread on my 75g build project.


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

Please do start a new thread and document your project. Seeing a project done to completion is really great for people like me who are not so mechanicaly inclined and need a little more confidence before attempting somthing like that. Good luck!


----------

